# Molson & Jasper's Fall Frolic



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They look so cute waiting for the "bus". Very handsome boys. But I think pictures with the bride would have been nice


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great pics.....I really like the 4th picture. 

Not sure if it's the pictures or my eyes, but Molson appears to be really filling out.....he looks awesome as usual!!

Notice both he and Jasper have their new collars on!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think my post disappeared...

Anyway, I was saying how nice the collars are! I noticed them right away - just gorgeous! I love the brown on Molson...which is probably why I wear a lot of brown myself (I have blonde hair). I like the brown and gold combo - very autumn like!

I also love how crimpy Molson's coat is in the last pic!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Those are great pics.....I really like the 4th picture.
> 
> Not sure if it's the pictures or my eyes, but Molson appears to be really filling out.....he looks awesome as usual!!
> 
> Notice both he and Jasper have their new collars on!!!


Thanks! You're right about Molson filling out! Holy cow, it's amazing how much he's changed in the past 4 or 5 months - the blocky head, coming into coat, and filling out in his chest and shoulders. Since the switch to raw he's also put on 3 or 4 pounds which makes a difference too I guess!



Ranger said:


> I think my post disappeared...
> 
> Anyway, I was saying how nice the collars are! I noticed them right away - just gorgeous! I love the brown on Molson...which is probably why I wear a lot of brown myself (I have blonde hair). I like the brown and gold combo - very autumn like!
> 
> I also love how crimpy Molson's coat is in the last pic!


Glad that you and Laurie noticed the collars! I keep forgetting to update the C4CC thread with the pics. I also love the brown against the gold, and the hint of blue really stands out in it too. Tomorrow, since Jay is out of town, I have a special trip to Petsmart planned to find a matching brown or blue leash for him! His current red one just doesn't cut it! 



BTW, Molson and I just had a great date night - we had dinner together and watched Air Bud on tv! He's asleep on my legs now while I watch SNL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Thanks! You're right about Molson filling out! Holy cow, it's amazing how much he's changed in the past 4 or 5 months - the blocky head, coming into coat, and filling out in his chest and shoulders. Since the switch to raw he's also put on 3 or 4 pounds which makes a difference too I guess!


I made a comment on another thread about Austin having put on about 4 pounds as well since switching to raw. I'm sure the other 2 have as well but haven't had them weighed recently. I can just tell especially when Lincoln forgets I'm in bed and sprawls out all over me....feels like he weighs a ton!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pics, and I like the one of you and Molson too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you take the most incredible photos!!! 
Molson sure is looking great these days.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww so cute! you can really tell Molson and Jasper are bfff's


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I made a comment on another thread about Austin having put on about 4 pounds as well since switching to raw. I'm sure the other 2 have as well but haven't had them weighed recently. I can just tell especially when Lincoln forgets I'm in bed and sprawls out all over me....feels like he weighs a ton!!!!


lol It's funny how just a couple of pounds makes a huge difference when they jump on you eh!? 

I'm glad that Molson's not the only one who's put on a few lbs from the raw. I do notice that his weight seems to fluctuate very easily now too. One day he looks chubby and the next back to normal, the day after he's a skinny boy again!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Handsome boys. Love the bench pic too.
If I had been the bride I know I would have dropped the wedding party and photographer and walked over to meet the boys.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Love your capture photos, and my favorite "Waiting for the bus"
The collars are SO COOL - Very Bling!!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Both boys look wonderful as always. I really like the first shot and the last shot ... the pictures in between are pretty great too. But I love to see pictures of our pups with their owners....and especially in that first picture they are looking up so lovingly at your friend (maybe she is feeding them a treat though!!). And that is a great shot with you and Molson, I can see that being a great screensaver! 

And I agree, those are some great looking collars on the boys! I have stalked the collars thread, and just love all the choices you guys have been making! 

Kim


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

i just wanna share a little secret... just between us two, now. Okay? I am totally smitten with Molson! He is just as gorgeous as they come. Please don't tell Charlie!! His feelings would be hurt! 

Seriously, great pics!! 

Candace


----------

